# لا يوجد قانون اسمه مصونية العمل في الفيزياء؟ ولنا مع الطاقة شأن



## pic2007 (3 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
السادة الكرام

لا يوجد قانون اسمه مصونية العمل في الفيزياء؟:75::75:

العمل هو تغيير شكل الطاقة من شكل إلى شكل آخر من أشكال الطاقة
لا يوجد ضياع للطاقة أثناء العمل إذن نفس كمية الطاقة المتحصل عليها في النهاية.
لنفرض انه عندنا 1 جول من الطاقة في البداية وانه تم تحويلها إلى شكل ثان من أشكال الطاقة {قيام بعمل}
في النهاية تحصلنا على 1 جول من العمل بالإضافة إلى 1 جول من الطاقة على شكل ثان.
لو تم تحويل الواحد جول الأخير.
في نظام ذاتي التكرار مغير لشكل الطاقة لكل جول عند الدخل :75:
ألا يمكن الحصول بهذه الطريقة على معامل كفاءة النظام اكبر من الواحد COP>1 ؟ 
حيث يجب تعديل قانون العمل- الطاقة إلى 
W=a*(Ef-Ei) 
وحيث a =1 في الحالات العادية المنهجية 

والسلام.


----------



## pic2007 (8 يوليو 2010)

*بخصوص مصونية الطاقة*

السلام عليكم
السادة الكرام

لقد تم تعديل قانون مصونية الطاقة في النظرية النسبية الخاصة بحيث تشمل الطاقة- الكتلة باعتبار 
الكتلة شكل من اشكال الطاقة :20: 
ماذا عن الزمن :75: 
الزمن هو طاقة ويجب النظر اليه على ذلك الاساس:20: 
1 جول خلال 1ثانية هو نفسه 10 جول خلال 10 ثانية 
ماذا لو انكمش الزمن هل يعني زيادة في الطاقة :11: 
ماذا لو تمدد الزمن هل يعني نقصان في الطاقة :11: 
تغير الطاقة يساوي تغير الكتلة مضروب في مربع سرعة الضوء :75:
هل توجد العبارة
تغير الطاقة يساوي تغير الزمن مضروب في مربع سرعة الضوء :75: 
من خلال الزمن-مكان :75:

السؤال الحقيقي ماهي عبارة مصونية الطاقة حسب النظرية النسبية العامة لانيشتاين :75::75: 
اتمنى لو اجد اجابة واحدة ؟؟ 
بحثت في الكتب -المنتديات العربية لم اجد سوى الحديث عن دماغ انيشتاين والقدرات الخارقة له:63: 

والسلام عليكم.


----------



## zamalkawi (8 يوليو 2010)

سيد بيك
ما هو تخصصك الدراسي؟ وما هو مجال عملك؟ وما هو مجال قراءاتك؟


----------



## pic2007 (8 يوليو 2010)

*رجاءا اوضح*



zamalkawi قال:


> سيد بيك
> ما هو تخصصك الدراسي؟ وما هو مجال عملك؟ وما هو مجال قراءاتك؟


 
السلام عليكم
سيدي الفاضل

لم نسأل اي كان عن تخصصه وعمله وهواياته المفضلة؟
وخصوصا اذا كان يتحدث عن الطاقة المجانية؟؟
ام انه لدواعي تبسيط الحوار؟
ام انه لتكميم الافواه؟ بدواعي ان الواحد يجب ان يتحدث عن تخصصه او هواياته اوعمله؟ 

دعني اكرر السؤال الأهم
ماهي عبارة مصونية الطاقة في النظرية النسبية العامة لانيشتاين؟؟؟ :75::75:
ممكن يتكرم احد السادة ويقدم لنا الاجابة 
اتمنى ذلك
والسلام.


----------



## zamalkawi (8 يوليو 2010)

pic2007 قال:


> لم نسأل اي كان عن تخصصه وعمله وهواياته المفضلة؟
> وخصوصا اذا كان يتحدث عن الطاقة المجانية؟؟
> ام انه لدواعي تبسيط الحوار؟
> ام انه لتكميم الافواه؟ بدواعي ان الواحد يجب ان يتحدث عن تخصصه او هواياته اوعمله؟


لماذا يرفض البعض الإجابة عن هذا السؤال؟
بما أننا نتحاور، ما المانع أن نتعارف
في أي ندوة يتم تقديم المتحدثين قبل بدء الندوة
هل السؤال به إهانة؟
الأمر ليس مرتبط بالطاقة المجانية
وليس مقصود به إهانة
كل ما في الأمر أنني أرفب في التعرف على من أتحاور معه، حتى يكون الحوار بناء وأكثر إيجابية
فلنتسامى قليلا عن الحساسية


----------



## pic2007 (9 يوليو 2010)

*توضيح*



zamalkawi قال:


> لماذا يرفض البعض الإجابة عن هذا السؤال؟
> بما أننا نتحاور، ما المانع أن نتعارف
> في أي ندوة يتم تقديم المتحدثين قبل بدء الندوة
> هل السؤال به إهانة؟
> ...


 
السلام عليكم 
سيدي 

اذا كان موجود مجال ممكن اتحدث فيه فيجب ان يكون الطاقة 

بما ان الواحد يتحدث عن الطاقة المجانية وانها حقيقة ومن خلال العلم الرسمي 
اعتقد ممكن تتفهم عدم كتابة الاسم والعنوان واضح
اما من يمثل وجهة النظر الرسمية فهو لا يخشى شئ هذا مؤكد 

اعترف اني لست كاتب جيد لكن اؤكد لك اني قارئ جيد والحمد لله وحتى اصدقك القول فانا اجد في نفسي نوع من التناقض بين نشر المعلومات وبين الاستفادة الشخصية منها 
اذا كان عندك اسئلة خاصة ضع عنوان للتواصل-مع التشاور مع ادارة الملتقى- 
حتى لا نتعرض لايقاف العضوية 

دعني اكرر السؤال مرة اخرى 
:75::75:ماهي عبارة مصونية الطاقة حسب النظرية النسبية العامة لانيشتاين؟:75::75::75:

والسلام عليكم.


----------



## zamalkawi (9 يوليو 2010)

pic2007 قال:


> اعترف اني لست كاتب جيد


جيد أنك تعرف هذا، فأنا لا أفهم شيئا من أسلوبك



pic2007 قال:


> اذا كان موجود مجال ممكن اتحدث فيه فيجب ان يكون الطاقة


كل من يتحدث في ندوة، يكون هناك موضوع يتكلم فيه، ولكن هذا لا يمنعه من تقديم نفسه



pic2007 قال:


> بما ان الواحد يتحدث عن الطاقة المجانية وانها حقيقة ومن خلال العلم الرسمي
> اعتقد ممكن تتفهم عدم كتابة الاسم والعنوان واضح
> اما من يمثل وجهة النظر الرسمية فهو لا يخشى شئ هذا مؤكد


أنا لم أطلب الاسم والعنوان، أنا فقط طلبت مجال الدراسة، ومجال القراءة
على كل حال أتفهم شعورك، فإحساسك بأنك في خطر وبأن هناك من يتربص بك لقتلك ومنعك من توصيل النفع للناس يمنحك شعورا بالأهمية



pic2007 قال:


> اذا كان عندك اسئلة خاصة ضع عنوان للتواصل-مع التشاور مع ادارة الملتقى-
> حتى لا نتعرض لايقاف العضوية


أعتقد أن من يخشى على نفسه لأنه ينشر الطاقة المجانية، ولهذا لا يريد وضع معلومات شخصية، فبالتأكيد لا يوجد أي فرق في أن تعطيني هذه المعلومات هنا أو في رسالة خاصة، فأنت لا تعرفني، فربما أنتمي إلى هؤلاء الذين لا ير يدون لهذا العلم أن ينتشر من أجل مصالحهم الشخصية

على كل حال سؤالي لا يزال مفتوحا، وهو ليس سؤالا خاصا، ففي الندوات لا يقدم الناس أنفسهم من أجل التعارف، وإنما من أجل خدمة النقاش، كما أن الحاضرين لا يهتمون بالاسم والعنوان، يمكنك أن تجيب سؤالي هنا، ويمكنك أن تنتظر حتى تستطيع إرسال رسالة خاصة ثم ترسله لي 


​


----------



## pic2007 (9 يوليو 2010)

*سؤالي موجه للجميع؟*

السلام عليكم
السادة الكرام

كثيرا ما يتحدث البعض عن النسبية الخاصة وأن الطاقة -الكتلة ~ودعني اذكر فقد تمت معارضة النظرية بحجة مخالفة قانون المصونية ~ مصانة حسب هذه النظرية 

سؤالي موجه للجميع؟
ماهي عبارة مصونية الطاقة حسب النظرية النسبية العامة لانيشتاين؟ :75:
اقرأ النظرية فقط واحكم بنفسك -فقد لاتفهم النظرية من مجرد قراءة لكن ممكن الاستعانة بالاختصاصيين-
هذا القانون موجود فقط في عقول البعض والغالبية من الناس لاغير اما الخاصة واقصد هنا العلماء
من امثال لابلاس وفارادي وماكسويل وهيفسايد وديراك وكينلي وابلانك وهيزنبيرك وسخاروف ووو....................................................... فقد اكدوا وجود الطاقة المجانية والبعض اشار اليها 
فقد قال فاينمان ان السنتيمتر المكعب من الفراغ يحوي مقدار من الطاقة بامكانه تبخير محيطات العالم :75: 

لم لايقبل العلم الرسمي بهذه الحقيقة؟
لناخذ مثال بسيط وهو مشاركة بعنوان نقل الطاقة الكهربائية لاسلكيا :20:
فبعد قرن من ابتكارها من طرف تسلا ها نحن نشهد اليوم وبكل وقاحة الاعلان عن اكتشافها ماهو الجديد هنا لاشئ البتة نفس طريقة تسلا:20: تجدون الرابط في المشاركة نقل الطاقة الكهربائية لاسلكيا 
مارايكم؟ 

والسلام.


----------



## ساموك (9 يوليو 2010)

pic2007 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> السادة الكرام
> 
> كثيرا ما يتحدث البعض عن النسبية الخاصة وأن الطاقة -الكتلة ~ودعني اذكر فقد تمت معارضة النظرية بحجة مخالفة قانون المصونية ~ مصانة حسب هذه النظرية
> ...



لا ياسيد بيك. 
لا تخلط بين مصونية الطاقة والطاقة المجانية أو الحرة. فقد خلق الله تعالى وعلا الطاقة الكلية الأزلية وخلق منها الكون. الطاقة لا يمكن خلقها من جديد ولا يمكن إفناؤها أبدا. هذا هون قانون مصونية الطاقة وهذا ما عرفه أيضا كل من ذكرتهم وهذا مايقول به العلم الرسمي أيضا وصولا إلى فيزياء الكم. ولا يستطيع العلم الرسمي في نفس الوقت أن ينكر الطاقة المجانية الحرة وهي في الحقيقة أثر من آثار المصونية. لا ينكرها برأيي سوى فئتان من الناس: شخص قاصر في المعرفة والتحصيل أو شخص يعلم أنها تهدد مصالحه فلا يريد لها الإنتشار. إذ لا يمكن أن تقر بالنظرية النسبية مثلا ثم تنكر الطاقة المجانية الحرة أبدا.
باختصار شديد جدا: تشرح معادلة أينشتاين (الطاقة تساوي الكتلة في مربع سرعة الضوء) كيف أن لكل مادة مكافئ طاقوي. بمعنى أن الكتلة ماهي إلا طاقة مضغوطة يمكن أن تتحول من المادة إلى شكل آخر للطاقة كما أن العكس صحيح أي يمكن للطاقة أن تتحول إلى مادة وللمادة أن تتحول إلى طاقة. هذا صحيح ولا يتعارض مع المصونية أبدا بل يؤكدها. لكن معادلة أينشتاين قاصرة قليلا كونها لا تنطبق على الزمن ولا على قوى التجاذب. هو اكتفى بالقول أن الجاذبية تسبب تحدب (أو تقعر) الفراغ مثلما قال غاوس في القرن التاسع عشر رياضيا ثم لابوتشيفسكي أيضا رياضيا (لا يوجد مستقيم في الفراغ). هو لم يدرك أن الزمن طاقة والجاذبية طاقة. في معادلة الزمن وهي أساس نظرية تيسلا في ديناميكا الجاذبية تنص على أن (الطاقة تساوي دلتا الزمن (تغيّر الزمن) مضروبا بمربع سرعة الضوء) أي أن الزمن أيضا هو في الحقيقة كالمادة، طاقة مضغوطة ما يعني أن الطاقة الكهرومغناطيسية مثلا يمكن أن تتحول إلى طاقة تجاذبية والعكس صحيح. 
قد يكون ذلك أهم ما توصل إليه تيسلا في مجال الموجات الطولانية (سكالار ويفس أو لونغيتيودنال ويفس) وهذا أيضا لا يمس مصونية الطاقة في شئ (وإن كان يحتاج إلى مفهوم الهايبرسبيس لشرح انتقال هذه الموجات أسرع من الضوء) بل يؤكدها. في نفس الوقت يدل كما تدل نظرية النسبية أننا نسبح في محيط هائل من الطاقة الحرة. وقد استطاع تيسلا في الحقيقة أن يستفيد إلى أبعد حد من الأمواج الطولانية. فقد استطاع أن يفتعل الزلازل في أي بقعة يريدها على سطح الأرض كما استطاع أن يولد الأعاصير ويفجر البراكين في أية بقعة يحددها أو أن يحمي أية بقعة على الأرض من أي سلاح يمكن أن تتخيله تحت مايسمى قبة تيسلا.وشعاع الموت أيضا أحد هذه التطبيقات. الأخطر من ذلك أنه استطاع أن "يطفئ" نور الشمس وأي ضوء آخر في بقعة محددة ولأي زمن يريد (صندوقه المعروف بـ دارك مشين) بحيث لو أشعلت مثلا عود ثقاب لن ترى لهبه ولا ضوءه بل ظلام دامس مطلق.
أراد تيسلا أن يمنع الحروب بتحييد الوسائل المستخدمة فيها. لكن نجاح المرابين وعلى رأسهم مورغان في عزل تيسلا بل قطع جميع مصادر عيشه وحتى باجتثاثه من كتب التاريخ وإلصاق مبتكراته بأسماء غيره وصولا إلى إسقاط جنسيته الأمريكية ومعاملته الرسمية على أنه غريب دفعته في 1933 إلى بيع بعض من أبحاثه في مجال الأمواج الطولانية إلى الإتحاد السوفييتي مقابل 25 ألف دولار، فتحول ذلك إلى مجموعة من الأسلحة المدمرة قال عنها خروشوف في مؤتمر لحزبه عام 1960: "أخبركم أن في حقيبة علمائنا السوفييت سلاح يستطيع تدمير الأرض في ثانية واحدة".

أريد أن أضيف: يعجبني فيك أنك تحب القراءة وأدعو الجميع أن يملؤوا وقتهم بالقراءة فكلنا نتعلم إلى آخر لحظة في العمر. ثم أن جبريل عليه السلام كررها بالأمر على سيدنا محمد (ص) ثلاثا: إقرأ! ولا أظن أن سؤال السيد زملكاوي أعلاه قد أراد به تشكيكا أو انتقاصا -هذا مجرد رأيي للإنصاف فقط-
وللأخ زملكاوي أقول: تكرم عينك سأضع حالما تسمح ظروفي الصعبة الآن شرحا مستفيضا لدوائر التجاوب الحاد وطرق حساباتها وتوليفها لعلك تجد فيها ما ينفع أو يجد فيها غيرك ما قد يحتاجه.


----------



## pic2007 (9 يوليو 2010)

*دعني اؤكد بان الفراغ ليس فارغا تماما*

السلام عليكم
السادة الكرام

يقول ريتشارد فاينمان الامريكي الحاصل على جائزة نوبل بان الفراغ يحوي طاقة ويضيف ان واحد سنتيمتر مكعب يحوي مقدارا من الطاقة بامكانه تبخير محيطات العالم تصورهذه الكمية الهائلة من الطاقة:75:
في الواقع حالنا اشبه بالطائر -اكرمكم الله- النازل على اسلاك الجهود العالية فجسم هذا الطائر لا يعبره التيار الكهربائي رغم ان جهده عال 
فتسلا كان قد قدر جهد الفراغ ب300 مليون فولط:75:
فبدل النظر بعيدا لم لا نستخلص الطاقة من اقدامنا مثل الطائر؟ :75:
هل غريب ان يصرح تسلا باننا نسبح في بحر من الطاقة:75:
بخصوص النسبية العامة فهي تنص على ان في المنطقة المحدبة زمن-مكان ~وسبب التحدب مثلا هو وجود كتلة او شحنةْ مثل السمكة في الماء~ في هذه المنطقة قانون المصونية بشكلها العادي غير محققة فالطاقة هنا قادمة من البعد الرابع الا وهو الزمن:75:هذا اذا كنت تؤمن بصحة هذه النظرية
ونفس الشئ من وجهة نظر المكانيك الكوانتية فكل التفاعلات مع الجسيمات الافتراضية تمثل خرق سافر للقانون اعلاه قانون المصونية :75:نحتاج هنا الحديث عن بحر ديراك:75:

ببساطة يمكن خرق احد التناظرات الثلاثة لكن لايمكن خرقها كلها, التناظر في الطاقة-الشحنة-الزمن 
هذا ما اكده العلماء.
عمليا اي باحث عن الطاقة المجانية يجب عليه البداية من اعمال تسلا :75:
وبما انه تم الاعتراف مؤخرا بنقل الطاقة الكهربائية من قبل ربما ثاني اكبر جامعة في العالم اعتقد يجب البداية من هنا بالنسبة لمن ينكر 

والسلام.


----------



## ساموك (10 يوليو 2010)

pic2007 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> السادة الكرام
> 
> يقول ريتشارد فاينمان الامريكي الحاصل على جائزة نوبل بان الفراغ يحوي طاقة ويضيف ان واحد سنتيمتر مكعب يحوي مقدارا من الطاقة بامكانه تبخير محيطات العالم تصورهذه الكمية الهائلة من الطاقة:75:
> .



لقد أنبأنا تيسلا عن ذلك قبل فاينمان بقرن!



> *في الواقع حالنا اشبه بالطائر -اكرمكم الله- النازل على اسلاك الجهود العالية فجسم هذا الطائر لا يعبره التيار الكهربائي رغم ان جهده عال
> فتسلا كان قد قدر جهد الفراغ ب300 مليون فولط:75:
> فبدل النظر بعيدا لم لا نستخلص الطاقة من اقدامنا مثل الطائر؟ :75:*



لو وصلت جسم الطائر بالأرض تستطيع أكله مشويا بلحظة قجسمه ينقل الكهرباء كأجسامنا ولو حط الطائر على أسلاك التيار المستمر لأكلناه أيضا مشويا في لحظات (إقرأ عن الشروط التي نحققها كي نصلح خطوط النقل تحت الحمل وكيف نمسك 500 كيلوفولت بيدينا). الطائر لا يستخلص الطاقة من أقدامه أبدا.



> *بخصوص النسبية العامة فهي تنص على ان في المنطقة المحدبة زمن-مكان ~وسبب التحدب مثلا هو وجود كتلة او شحنةْ مثل السمكة في الماء~ في هذه المنطقة قانون المصونية بشكلها العادي غير محققة فالطاقة هنا قادمة من البعد الرابع الا وهو الزمن:75:هذا اذا كنت تؤمن بصحة هذه النظرية*



لا النسبية العامة ولا النسبية الخاصة تخرقان قانون مصونية الطاقة الأبدي الأزلي، فالزمن هو أيضا شكل من أشكال تحولات الطاقة. والنسبية صحيحة لا شك لكنها تفسر العلاقة بين المادة (الكتلة) والطاقة وتقصر عن تفسير الزمن.



> *ونفس الشئ من وجهة نظر المكانيك الكوانتية فكل التفاعلات مع الجسيمات الافتراضية تمثل خرق سافر للقانون اعلاه قانون المصونية :75:نحتاج هنا الحديث عن بحر ديراك:75:*



هذا أيضا غير دقيق ففيزياء الكم (الميكانيك الكوانتي كما تسميه) لاتخرق أبدا لا بشكل سافر ولا بشكل مستتر قانون مصونية الطاقة وبحر ديراك تفسره معادلة (الطاقة تساوي تغير الزمن في مربع سرعة الضوء) كما يفسر أينشتاين الإنشطار النووي أو الإندماج.



> *ببساطة يمكن خرق احد التناظرات الثلاثة لكن لايمكن خرقها كلها, التناظر في الطاقة-الشحنة-الزمن
> هذا ما اكده العلماء.*



هذا غير دقيق. لا تدع أشكال الطاقة المتنوعة تلتبس عليك. الطاقة تتحول من شكل إلى آخر لكنها باقية وثابتة ما شاء الله لها ذلك.



> *عمليا اي باحث عن الطاقة المجانية يجب عليه البداية من اعمال تسلا *



هذا صحيح. فلم تعرف البشرية عبقرية تقاربه في شئ رحمه الله.



> *وبما انه تم الاعتراف مؤخرا بنقل الطاقة الكهربائية من قبل ربما ثاني اكبر جامعة في العالم اعتقد يجب البداية من هنا بالنسبة لمن ينكر
> *



لاينكر ذلك سوى جاهل. وتيسلا قد نقل الطاقة بسلك واحد ثم نقلها بدون أسلاك ثلاثة مرات: لمسافة 700 ياردة في معمله بنيويورك بحضور ممثلين عن مكتب تسجيل الإختراعات (حيث رفضوا الفكرة حتى رؤوها عمليا) ومرة في كولورادو لمسافة 35 ميل ومرة في برج كليف لاند وكانت النتيجة الإستيلاء على البرج وتدميره. كل المختصين يعرفون ذلك ومعظمهم يعرف كيف. 
في اعتقادي البداية والنهاية هي عند تيسلا


----------



## pic2007 (10 يوليو 2010)

*توضيح*

السلام عليكم
السادة الكرام
سيدي الفاضل ساموك الحمد لله على سلامتك 

ما قصدته عن الطائر هو ان فرق الجهد بين اقدامه صفر اذن لا يوجد تيار يعبر جسم الطائر بالرغم من انه خاضع لجهد عال 

بطريقة اخرى
كيف نستخلص الطاقة في هذه الحالة ومادام الفراغ يحوي طاقة هائلة

وللحديث بقية والشكر لكم
والسلام عليكم.


----------



## ساموك (10 يوليو 2010)

pic2007 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> السادة الكرام
> سيدي الفاضل ساموك الحمد لله على سلامتك
> 
> ...



سلمك الله ورعاك. لا شك أني عرفت قصدك لكن خشيت أن يقرأها من لا يعرف فيتصور أن قدما الطائر عازلتان. 
أدرس الجاذبية الدينامية بتمعن وعمق وستكتشف كم هو سهل الحصول على كهرباء لا محدودة. وفقك الله.


----------



## pic2007 (10 يوليو 2010)

*كيف نستخلص الطاقة*

السلام عليكم
السادة الافاضل

نيكولا تسلا يدرك تماما روح الميكانيك الكوانتيةوالنظرية النسبية وقوانين الترموديناميك ويعرف حقيقة حدود ادراك العامة لهذه القوانين وتوجد كتابات لتسلا نشرتها الصحافة مثل النيوروك تايمز حول هذه المواضيع.

في الواقع نظرية الالكترون فسرت ظواهر كثيرة بالرغم من ان الالكترون غير موجود حقا كما قال تسلا
فكل الجسيمات هي في الواقع عبارة عن تجلي للاثير
اذا عرفنا ان مكتشف الالكترون جوزيف جون طومسون تم تكريمه لاعماله حول الدوامات قبل اكتشافه الالكترون وانه باستخدام نظرية الدوامات يمكن فهم المغناطيس بشكل افضل وحتى ايجاد ظواهر جديدة 
فعلى سبيل المثال يمكن لاقطاب مغناطيسية متشابهة التجاذب بدل التنافر المالوف وهذا في ظروف معينة.:75:

تفطن تسلا لتجربة تعود الى مايكل فاراداي تعارض النظرية النسبية بل تكذبها وكما قال انيشتاين يمكن لاي تجربة قابلة للاعادة من تكذيب اية نظرية 
كما انه تفطن لحالة حيث معادلات ماكسويل تفشل في تفسير مايحصل
اعتقد انه امامنا عمل كثير فيجب تقديم وجهة نظر تسلا -الغير مسموعة- حول الترموديناميك والانتروبي
وتصور تسلا الحقيقي عن الدوائر الكهربائية:75: من اجل فهم اكبر لاعماله.
الخيار الثاني 
تقديم اعمال تسلا-التطبيقات-والاشارة ما امكن الي الخلفية النظرية لهذه الاعمال فهذه الطريقة الاخيرة مفضلة وخصوصا اننا لانملك الوقت حاليا.
ولتكن البداية من دائرة رنين حيث المكثفة مفتوحة على الوسط الخارجي للدائرة وذلك لسحب طاقة من الوسط الخارجي وليس من الدائرة:75:وخلاصة تسلا عن الشروط والنتائج لهذه التجربة.

والسلام.


----------



## ساموك (10 يوليو 2010)

التطبيق العملي هو ما يميز المهندس. طبعا لا بد من قاعدة نظرية متينة كي يخرج بشئ مفيد.
إن بناء وشيعة تيسلا (أو محول تيسلا) هو اللبنة الأساسية في فهم معظم أعماله وهي آلة غاية في البساطة تعطيك الإحساس الفعلي بمعنى مليون فولت عند بضعة مئات كيلوهرتز وتيار يكاد لا يذكر. منها تبدأ اكتشاف عالم الموجات الطولانية وتتلذذ برائحة الأوزون والهواء المتأين. ولا تتجاوز كلفتها بضعة عشرات الدولارات. 
إن وجدت اهتماما بذلك لدى البعض فسأشرح طريقة حسابها ومعادلاتها وبنائها وتوليفها خطوة خطوة علما أني لا أظنك أنت بحاجة لذلك كي تبنيها وتختبرها وتولفها وتغير فيها بنجاح.


----------



## pic2007 (11 يوليو 2010)

*نعم وبكل سرور نقبل العرض الكريم*



ساموك قال:


> التطبيق العملي هو ما يميز المهندس. طبعا لا بد من قاعدة نظرية متينة كي يخرج بشئ مفيد.
> إن بناء وشيعة تيسلا (أو محول تيسلا) هو اللبنة الأساسية في فهم معظم أعماله وهي آلة غاية في البساطة تعطيك الإحساس الفعلي بمعنى مليون فولت عند بضعة مئات كيلوهرتز وتيار يكاد لا يذكر. منها تبدأ اكتشاف عالم الموجات الطولانية وتتلذذ برائحة الأوزون والهواء المتأين. ولا تتجاوز كلفتها بضعة عشرات الدولارات.
> إن وجدت اهتماما بذلك لدى البعض فسأشرح طريقة حسابها ومعادلاتها وبنائها وتوليفها خطوة خطوة علما أني لا أظنك أنت بحاجة لذلك كي تبنيها وتختبرها وتولفها وتغير فيها بنجاح.


 
السلام عليكم
السادة الاكارم
الحكمة ضالة المؤمن اني وجدها فهو اولى بها
اطلب العلم من المهد الى اللحد
اطلب العلم ولو في الصين 
احد مجتهدي الامة اجاب بقوله لا ادري في 20 مسئلة :75:

واعتبر ان شيخي هو ابو الوليد محمد ابن رشد:75: رحمه الله فانا من اشد المعجبين بافكاره وعلمه واعتبر ان اوروبا نهضت بسبب هذا الرجل وخصوصا كتابه فصل المقال في ما بين الشريعة والحكمة من اتصال واختلاف المدارس الاوروبية يرجع الى الفهم المختلف لاراء الرجل:75:

العقل العربي في الوقت الراهن افرط في استخدام القياس ولا شك ان عملية القياس من الادوات المعرفية وتملك شروطا يجب تحققها وقد كانت السبب في اكتشافات كثيرة لكن مع الوقت صار التساهل في استخدامها-بدون احترام الشروط-حتى صارت العبارة مستهلكة وقس على ذلك:75:

اختصارا فانا مستعد لسماع اي فكرة ومن اي جهة ,فاذا اعجبتني اخذتها وان كان غير ذلك تركتها :75:
وان شاء الله نستفد منكم ومن بقية اعضاء الملتقى رغم اني الاحظ من السادة عدم الاهتمام الواضح
فهل السبب في الطرح ام المضمون.
والسلام عليكم.


----------



## zamalkawi (11 يوليو 2010)

pic2007 قال:


> فهل السبب في الطرح ام المضمون.


في الطرح


----------



## ساموك (11 يوليو 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> في الطرح



على الرغم من أن الأخ زملكاوي لم بشرح وجهة نظره (وكنت أتمنى أن يورد أسبابه) إلا أنني أعتقد أن الأمر يتعلق بالمضمون. فأنت أولا تطرح قضايا لا يهتم بها (وربما لم يسمع عنها!) سوى قلة من الناس فمعرفتها أو عدم معرفتها لا تغير شيئا في واقع الأغلبية. ضع مثلا عنوانا صغيرا مثل : مخططات عنفة هوائية، ثم احسب كم مشكوووور وكم جزاك الله خيرا ستقرأ. ضع عنوانا آخر مثل تأثير تحدب مقدمة بروفيل الشفرة على كفاءة العمل ولاحظ الفرق!
هل قرأت موضوع السيد إسلام علي حول دولاب الجاذبية الذي استمرت مناقشته أشهرا طويلة؟ هل لاحظت أن أحدا من المشاركين لم يضع حسابا واحدا يدلل فيه على وجهة نظره؟ لكانت المسألة حسمت ببساطة دون شتائم وسباب وتشكيك ومشكوووور، علما أن قوانين كمية الحركة يدرسها طلاب الثانوية!
البعض قال أن المواضيع الطويلة مملة لأنه يعيش في عصر السرعة! لم أفهم قصده، أهو مشغول بعصر السرعة؟ هل يدير جزءا منه؟ إذا كانت القراءة وهي تختلف عن الإطلاع مملة لذي اختصاص فما هو الذي استطاع أن يتعلّمه دون ملل؟ في الحقيقة لم يدخل الغوص في التفاصيل إلى مجتمعاتنا حتى اليوم للأسف الشديد..


----------



## zamalkawi (11 يوليو 2010)

سأشرح وجهة نظري يا سيد ساموك
أعتقد أن المضمون جيد ويهم الكثيرين
فبالنظر إلى المشاركات في المواضيع النمتعلقة بالطاقة المجانية والمحركات دائمة الحركة نلاحظ اهتماما كبيرا بهذه المواضيع
فالمشكلة إذا في الطرح
فالسيد بيك لا أستطيع فهم كلامه
فلا تفهم هل هو يتحدث باسلوب أدبي أم بأسلوب علمي
كما أن لغته أحيانا ركيكة، وأضطر لقراءة الجملة أو العبارة عدة مرات كيف أفهم ما يريد قولهن وهذا أمر يتعلق بالأسلوب وليس بالمادة العلمية
ويضع أشكال ضاحكة ليس لها علاقة بكلامه، مما يجعلني هل هو يتحدث حديثا جادا أم هزليا
وعندما يضع سؤالا لا تفهم هل يضعه لفتح النقاش وتحفيز العقل، أم لاختبارنا، أم لانه لا يعرف ويبحث عن إجابة
نقطة أخرى هي أنه يطرح المواضيع بدون مراعاة لمستوى القارئ الذي ربما يريد أن يعرف ولكن ينقصه الخلفية العلمية
فهو مثلا يتحدث عن النظرية النسبية الخاصة وعن ميكانيكا الكم ومعادلات ماكسويل وغيرها وكأن هذه الأشياء درسناها في الصف الثاني الإعدادي مثلا في المدرسة وأصبحت بديهيات لنا جميعا
فبالتالي من يقرأ الموضوع يشعر أنه ليس موجه له فيعزف عن القراءة
الخلاصة، أسلوب الطرح لا يشجع على القراءة، ولا على المشاركة، رغم أن المضمون قد يكون جيدا


----------



## ساموك (11 يوليو 2010)

أخي زملكاوي، كلامك واضح، مباشر ، وجميل. أشكرك جزيل الشكر. هي مواضيع كما قلت أنا وأكدت أنت بالغة التعقيد وقلما يعرف عنها المهندس العادي. لكنها في نفس الوقت بالغة الأهمية إذا أراد الإنسان الإرتقاء بمستواه المعرفي، لذلك هي تتطلب تركيزا عال عند السرد، إذا توخينا الفائدة لمن يقرأ هذا السرد، وهذا ماقصدته سابقا في إعطاء الموضوع حقه من التوسع كي لا يبقى مجرد رؤوس أقلام.
في نفس الوقت لا بد أن أشكر السيد بيك على الأقل لطرح هذه المواضيع التي يفترض برأيي أن تؤدي بالقارئ إلى متابعة الموضوع خارج المنتدى والقراءة عنه، على الأقل بدافع الفضول والتقصي. 
تبقى المنتديات التفاعليه مكانا جيدا لتنمية المعرفة ونشر ثقافة البحث إذا تعاون مرتادوها وتفاعلوا وأدلى كل منهم بدلوه في تشريح الفكرة وتحليل الموضوع بأسلوب علمي منطقي ملتزم بعيدا عن الكيدية والفوقيه. قد أعرف شيئا معينا أعمق من معرفتك به لكن قد تعرف أنت أشياء أخرى لا أعرفها أنا، فإذا ما تفعاعلنا في عدة مواضيع نكتشف أنني تعلمت منك وأنك تعلمت مني، ثم نكتشف أنك حفزتني نحو شئ جيد وحفزتك نجو شئ آخر جيد. هذا هو العلم الذي ينتفع به.
تحياتي


----------



## pic2007 (12 يوليو 2010)

*آسف*

السلام عليكم 
السادة الكرام

اعتذر عن اي تقصير واعترف انه يجب علي بذل مجهود اكثر من اجل تقديم الفكرة بالشكل اللائق وخصوصا ان دراستي لم تكن باللغة العربية.

لا افترض اني امام طلاب الثانوية وبصراحة هذه المواضيع خاصة بالاختصاصيين ~ولا مانع من ان يبذل المرء مجهود اضافي~وخصوصا اني احاول ان انقل وجهة النظر الغير رسمية لذلك هناك عدة مقاربات
علم الجبر:تسمح الاعداد العقدية بدراسة الدوائر الكهربائية بشكل افضل من استخدام الاعداد الحقيقة وبطريقة مشابهة تسمح الرباعيات وهي تعميم للاعداد العقدية بدراسة الدوائر بشكل افضل من استخدام الاعداد العقدية فمثلا عندنا معاملين في الاعداد العقدية ونوعين من الطاقة ونوعين من المقاومة فماذا عن الرباعيات؟وعن تفسير معاملاتها الاربعة وماذا تعني؟
معادلة لابلاس:هي معادلة كل الحركات الموجية وقدم لابلاس حلها في قرابة 20 صفحة 
معادلات ماكسويل: وهي اساس الكهرباء والمغناطيس الرسمية
تجارب فاراداي :وهي التي ادت الى ظهور المحركات والمولدات وهي من اهم الاكتشافات 

فضلا عن نظريتي ميكانيك الكم والنسبية الرسميتان 
الا تلاحظون معي حجم المهمة؟ 
اوليس من المفترض هنا على الاقل ان يكون الطرف الثاني ملما ببعض هذه الاساسيات ؟ 
لذلك ارتأيت ان اشير الى النقاط المهمة -وكما اشار الى ذلك السيد ساموك- والتي سيكون من السهل التقصي عنها. 

الاختلاف ظاهرة صحية وبل ضرورية ولكن مع احترام الرأي الاخر وبالحسنى ايضا
نحن نفرط في استخدام القياس وقد كان اساس نهضتنا في السابق -وقس على ذلك-
لنفرض ان احدهم قدم آلة تخرق قانون معروف عندنا هل يجب التسرع والحكم باستحالتها؟
عندها اكون قد استخدمت القياس ولكن هل شروطه محققة؟
هل المقيس والمقيس عليه يشتركان في الخصائص؟
بعبارة اخرى هل شروط الالتين هي نفسها؟
هل نفس الشروط متطابقة؟ 

والسلام.


----------



## zamalkawi (12 يوليو 2010)

سيد بيك
هذا الملتقى للمهندسين
وهذه الأشياء مثل ميكانيكا الكم لا يدرسها المهندس
ليس معنى هذا أنه لا يوجد مهندسون يعرفونها، ولكنهم قلة قليلة جدا، ومن يعرفها فإن معرفته بها تكون غالبا من قراءات حرة
كما أختلف مع السيد ساموك عندما قال أن موضوع مثل *تأثير تحدب مقدمة بروفيل الشفرة على كفاءة العمل لن يثير اهتمام أحد، فمثل هذا الموضوع لن يثير اهتمام العوام، ولكن يثير اهتمام المهندس، لأنه حتى لو لم يكن درسه، فقد درس الأساسيات التي تؤهله ليفهمه ويقيمه
فعليك أن تحدد: هل توجه كلامك للمتخصصين، الذين هم غالبا غير مهندسين، وبالتالي لن تجدهم هنا؟
أم توجه كلامك للمهندسين، وبالتالي عليك عدم افتراض أنهم يعرفون ميكانيكا الكم والنظرية النسبية كأشياء بديهية، أو كمعرفتهم بحساب عزم الدوران مثلا؟
أم توجه كلامك للعوام، وفي هذا الحالة أيضا يجب أن تختلف لغة الخطاب أساسا؟

ومن البداية حدد هدفك من الموضوع
هل تستعرض العلم؟ هل ترغب في سماع ردود التأييد؟ هل ترغب في إفادة الناس بشيء مادي مباشر؟ هل ترغب في نشر فكر معين؟ هل هل هل؟؟؟
حدد هدفك بوضوح من البداية، واعرف من تخاطب، وعلى هذا الأساس اختر التفاصيل التي تريد طرحها، والأسلوب المناسب للطرح

وأكرر سؤالي الذي لم تجب عنه:
ما هو مجال دراستك؟ وما هو تخصصك العملي؟ وما هو مجال قراءاتك؟؟ 
*


----------



## ساموك (12 يوليو 2010)

لا شك أن مناهجنا التدريسية قاصرة حاليا، لكنها مصممة لتعطي الحد الأدنى من المعلومات التي تسمح له بالعمل منفردا في تخصصه وتحمل مسؤولية نتائج عمله. في الحقيقة مرحلة تكوين المهندس تأتي بعد الجامعة.
أنا فقط أستغرب لمسارعة البعض بنفي وتسفيه من يذكر أمرا يكون هو قد اطلع عليه بينما من ينفي ويسفه لم يطلع عليه لا في منهاجه ولا في قراءاته ما بعد المنهاج معتبرا نفسه مرجعا في كل أمر. طبعا أنا لا أتكلم عن حالة البديهيات التي تكثر في المنتدى. لكن السيد زملكاوي سيوافقني الرأي ولا شك بأن حتى أولئك الذين لم تتيح لهم ظروفهم بالإطلاع يستحقون ممن يكون قدسبقهم بالمعرفة لفت نظر مهذب وربما شرح مستفيض لكن بعيدا عن التشنج والحدية.
أنا أعتقد أن مثل هذه الطروحات الخارجة عن المنهاج (والطاقة الحرة كلها تقريبا خارج المنهاج) مفيدة في توسيع أفق المهندس ودفعه إلى التقصي والبحث والإستذادة من القراءة. كما أني أعتقد أن الفيزياء في كافة فروعها هي أم الهندسة ولا نستطيع تحقيق الكثير في الهندسة بعيدا عن الأبوين: الرياضيات والفيزياء وربما الأخ الأكبر الكيمياء.
أنا أشجع كثيرا هذه المواضيع وأعتبر نشاط الأخ بيك هاما وأشكره لأخذ ملاحظات الآخرين بعين الإعتبار.


----------



## pic2007 (12 يوليو 2010)

*البداية العملية*

السلام عليكم
السادة الافاضل


تجدون في المرفقات المكثفة المفتوحة
بدأت الطاقة المجانية من هذه الفكرة وما تلاها من تجارب تسلا


والسلام.


----------



## pic2007 (13 يوليو 2010)

*القياس*

السلام عليكم 
السادة الكرام

نحن نفرط في استخدام القياس وقد كان اساس نهضتنا في السابق -وقس على ذلك-
لنفرض ان احدهم قدم آلة تخرق قانون معروف عندنا هل يجب التسرع والحكم باستحالتها؟
عندها اكون قد استخدمت القياس ولكن هل شروطه محققة؟
هل المقيس والمقيس عليه يشتركان في الخصائص؟
بعبارة اخرى هل شروط الالتين هي نفسها؟
هل نفس الشروط متطابقة؟ 

لنضف
توجد 4 شروط لضمان وحدانية الظاهرة المدروسة 
1 -الشروط الهندسية:وهي تحدد شكل وأبعاد الجملة المدروسة
2-الشروط الفيزيائية:وهي تحدد الخواص االفيزيائية للعناصر الداخلة في تشكيل الجملة المدروسة
3-الشروط الحدية: وهي تحدد التأثير المتبادل بين الجملة المدروسة والوسط الخارجي للجملة
4-الشروط الزمنية: وغالبا ماتهمل
والله اعلم
والسلام.


----------



## pic2007 (9 يناير 2011)

*ماهي الطاقة؟*

السلام عليكم

السادة الأفاضل

من الواضح أننا رسميا لا نملك تعريفا محددا للطاقة,ودعونا نقتبس من بعض العلماء:
[FONT=&quot]Feynman pointed out in 1964 that we really do not have a definition of energy.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Quoting Feynman {[/FONT]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/#_edn1_[FONT=&quot]}:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"It is important to realize that in physics today, we have no knowledge of what energy is."[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]We must always remember that spacetime itself is highly energetic, and – in a modern view – we may take spacetime itself as identically energy, in which case any change in spacetime (either curvature or torsion) is a change in energy, thus capable of interacting with matter. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Quoting Wheeler {[/FONT][ii][FONT=&quot]}: [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"…curved empty space is a dynamic entity, as competent to store and carry energy as are ordinary elastic materials and electromagnetic waves."[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] Finally, quoting Vlasov and Denisov {[/FONT][iii][FONT=&quot]}:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"...in general relativity there are no energy-momentum conservation laws for a system consisting of matter and the gravitational field."[/FONT]

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/#_ednref1. Richard P. Feynman, Robert B. Leighton, and Matthew Sands, The Feynman Lectures on Physics, Addison-Wesley, Reading, MA, Vol. 1, 1964, p. 4-2.

[ii]. John A. Wheeler and Seymour Tilson, "The Dynamics of Space-Time," International Science and Technology, Dec. 1963, p. 62.

[iii]. A. A. Vlasov and V. I. Denisov. “"Einstein's Formula for Gravitational Radiation is not a Consequence of the General Theory of Relativity." Theoretical and Mathematical Physics, 53(3), June 1983, p. 1208-1216. Translated from Teoreticheskaya i Matematicheskaya Fizika, 53(3), Dec. 1982, p. 406-418 (in Russian). The quotation is from p. 1208._


----------

